# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  احمى اطفالك من مخاطر الانترنت مع Salfeld Child Control 2011

## أسيل بشار

**  *اقدم لكم برنامج حماية اطفالنا من مخاطر الانترنت وحجب المواقع الغير مرغوبة..* * Salfeld Child Control 2011 11.260.0* **  **  *مهمة البرنامج :*  * البـرنامج الرائـع لمراقبـة  الأطفال  أثناء إستخدامهم للحـاسوب و مراقبـة   مقاهي الإنتـرنت ,إمكـانية  التحكـم  في مدة تشغيل الحاسوب و تحديد وقت معين لإطفاءه   إمكــانية حجب عرض   ماتريد من مواقع الإنترنت و منع ظهور بعض العبارات الغير لائقـة ,   إمكــانية منع   الوصول إلى الملفات المحفوضة على الحاسوب الخاصة بك مثلآ   إمكــانية منع تشغيل بعض البرامج و   تحديدها من قبلك .الكمبيوتر  الآن هو  مكان تواجد الاطفال دوماً و هو تقريباً من اكثر المصادر الذى  يستشف منه  الاطفال خفه حركتهم و قدراتهم المختلفة و التعرف* *  على  اصدقاء جددو ايضاً يزودهم الانترنت بمعلومات لمهام الواجب المنزلى او   البحث العلمى الى الآن كل هذا جيد و لكن من الضرورى حماية هؤلاء الاطفال   حتى لا يفقدون احساسهم بالوقت و قيمته و ايضاً حمايتهم من الاخطار  التى  تهددهم على الشبكة العنكبوتية لهذا صُمم هذا البرنامج على هذا  المبدأ أنه  يمكنك من أيقاف تشغيل الجهاز بأوقات محدد والتحكم فى وقت  الأتصال بالنت  والعديد من المميزات الأخرى البرنامج حاصل على العديد  من الجوائز*  **  *لزيارة موقع البرنامج*  *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * سعر البرنامج*  * 30 يورو* * ولكنه مجانى الى اخوانى الكرام*  *البرنامج متوافق مع* * Microsoft® Windows® 7/ Vista/XP & 2000* * Microsoft® Windows® Server 2008/ 2003/ 2000 & NT 4.0 platforms* ** *السيريال :*  *0195244961250991631974* *0195102690207835099944* *0195634922177426681834* *0195859510483492526144 *   *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## oskar3000

c est vraiment incroyable

----------

